# freyas pups 5weeks



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

congrates to freya and dobby for yet a new load of pups to clear their hearing test.

thats now over 40pups ive bred in the years that all have had prefect hearing


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

they are gorgeous! and well done you xxx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh wow, they are so stunning.
I would love to own a Dalmatian in the future.

And well done for perfect hearing puppies


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive got spots before my eyes, must be the wine
Lovely pups and well done on the hearing!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh they are lovely 
Can you send me the little one asleep on her back please?? 

x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

oh wow they are stunning!!xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Amazeing photos and what lovely dogs, well done on the clear hearing tests.

Do I count 10 pups in a basket or did I miss one


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweet little angels, good to hear they are in perfect shape under your quality care.. keep them up!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Aww  lovely, and well done


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw man, I just had to look, they are lovely, but i cnat have any more, but made me all ppuppy broody
xx


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

WOw very nice litter. I haven't seen pics of dalmation pups in a while. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely pics..............


----------

